# Samsung S4 screen changes when place on Laptop Fingerprint scanner



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

AS the topic says, My S4's screen turns to a Black screen with the time on date and turns complete black in about 3 seconds and doesnt respond to any button when placed over my HP Envy 15's fingerprint scanner. To be exact when the S4's Flash light area(Lower to the camera) touches the Scanner. I tried with S3 and a S5 but they dont do anything. So what is it? I've attached 2 pics before and after placing over the scanner.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's most likely whatever frequency or beam the finger print reader is giving off is broadcasting itself into the phone. I would recommend not placing the phone there.


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's most likely whatever frequency or beam the finger print reader is giving off is broadcasting itself into the phone. I would recommend not placing the phone there.


Hmm, So nothing official feature or something about it? LoL
What other features that make the Screen does the same thing?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not a feature. It's a side effect/problem of the scanner and the phone.


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's not a feature. It's a side effect/problem of the scanner and the phone.


I mean what feature does this phone has that triggers the same Screen?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I still don't follow the question.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nor do I, and why would you place the phone there if you see it causing an issue it makes more sense to avoid it.


----------

